# How would others describe your standing posture?



## Relaxation (Jul 12, 2010)

How would they describe your posture?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I probably slouch a little. I'm really bad about it when I sit in a chair at a computer.


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

Most people say I look fine when standing or sitting-- but I slouch. I know I do. XD
It's really hard not to.


----------

